# Jaws



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, caught this little ripper off the yak the other day.....phht! Yeah right!
Got this on email, thought it was pretty impressive.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Are those the ones on special at Warehouse and you blow em up and put em in ya pool?

That's a big fishy, and my, what sharp teeth you have!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

There an awesome sight to see in the flesh and up close, it looks like the pics were taken in Hermanus in South Africa.

Must go back there soon and pat one of those babies, truelly amazing stuff especially when the breach. I read once that one breached into a fishing boat and killed / squashed all occupants in SA.

Milt,


----------



## Oink (Oct 23, 2005)

Ya, just the thing to play with in a yak!

I'll go to the back of the line!

Cheers! :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

That duck really needs a break, it's stressed....Merimbula maybe


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

you want a big one, eh?? adelaides metro coastline has a few, and all within 2 nautical miles of our popular beaches :shock:

this will make it a bit clearer, without the usual 'out-of-proportion' blowup of public opinion.

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/pages/fisherie ... 6&tempID=1

how much is a shark-shield again


----------

